# Running



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well after many years of saying ill start sometime, i finally did today, 

Went to run4it in aberdeen and i got a pair of brooks trainers, my brothers mate is hoping to get in the army so i went running with him, its -6 just now and to say im F****d is an understatement, did about 4 miles, a mixture of running jogging and walking, it was mostly slow but hey its my first time

I will keep doing it though and hopefully soon ill have a body like arnie and ill have heaps of women chasing me  lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

think i'll stay inside with a nice warm coffee tbh kev :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

You ain't gonna get like arnie by going running, but you will get fit. Stick with it, I've tried but I'm not a fan and give up after a couple of jogs out, I'd rather be in the gym lifting weights. Just personal preferance I suppose but I just find running to high impact, do enjoy the odd game of squash though.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

pooma said:


> You ain't gonna get like arnie by going running, but you will get fit. Stick with it, I've tried but I'm not a fan and give up after a couple of jogs out, I'd rather be in the gym lifting weights. Just personal preferance I suppose but I just find running to high impact, do enjoy the odd game of squash though.


lol i know i just said it for a laugh, i have weights and will do them every so often, im not on some kind of master plan to be built big in a certain amount of months or anythin, just happy enough doin some runnin to keep the man boobs and belly at bay


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> just happy enough doin some runnin to keep the man boobs and belly at bay


This is probably one of those threads which we DO NOT require pictures!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Nice choice of running shoes though.... 

:thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

First time is always the hardest, amazing how quickly your stamina improves the 1st few times you go running.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sayloday said:


> First time is always the hardest, amazing how quickly your stamina improves the 1st few times you go running.


yeah thats what im hopin, was pretty difficult seen as it was -6



The Cueball said:


> This is probably one of those threads which we DO NOT require pictures!!


dont worry :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

if you start to struggle for inspiration try running from codonas to the Don bridge and back as you see some nice distractions i used to do that route and use the road at a steady pace upto the bridge then on the way back go onto the beach and sprint a section walk a section then gently slow down for the last three sections


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Did u mange to keep warm at -6 I wear an under armour cold gear compression top at anything under 5 as I struggle to get warm, even running for a decent length of time. They keep you warm but you dont get hot and it wicks away the sweat. 

Bought some leggings as well recently, its important to keep the muscles warm so not to pull one :thumb:

well done for getting to this stage :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Silver R26 said:


> Did u mange to keep warm at -6


trackie b's and a t-shirt, once i got home i was in agony and that took away the pain of the cold, will buy a base layer soon 

ivor, beach is too far away, i live near countryside so not too bad


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you are not bothered about 'brands' www.startfitness.co.uk do some well priced base layers as apart of there own brand called more mile. I have there t-shirts well priced at £7, g/f has there leggings which were great value compared the usual Nike, Puma etc


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol i only live in newmachar so it's not too bad for me, If you friend wants some military pt beasting let me know i've just left the navy and can work him until his sick


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Thats a good amount of exercise for a first time out. Don't do too much too soon. Build up slowly, they say not to increase milage more than 10% a week. By the time your runs are 50 mins iof constant running, you'll feel fitter in no time. The key is perseverence, don't give up if you have a few rough runs and it feels really hard or you seem not to be improving. Just keep going out regularly and, as I said above, you will get to a level where your fitness gains will be really obvious.

Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lanciamug said:


> Thats a good amount of exercise for a first time out. Don't do too much too soon


thanks for the advice, i think i did over do it lol as i never slept a wink last night and cant even move or drive, top of my legs at the front hurt so bad :lol:
just as well im off work


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sorry, but IMHO 4 miles is MUCH too much to suddenly start running. Running is pretty hard on your body and you must take time to toughen your muscle and soft tissue up before you go for it. Otherwise its a simple recipe for pain and injury that could set you back months and months... 

Start sensibly. Run/walk about 1 mile several times a week for a few weeks and never increase your time/distance by more than 10% a WEEK eg total weekly volume/time/distance shouldnt be more than 10% more than the previous week.

It might seem like you are starting below your level but its vital to build a solid base of muscle and aerobic fitness or you are building a 'house of cards' and will quickly get injured or simply make no progress. 

I re-started my running in Sept, after having a break from regular running for a while, doing just as I said above, and now am running 8+ miles on my long run and have a very well developed aerobic fitness as well as the muscualr leg strength to safely run my weekly volume of 15-20 miles without risk of injury. Take the time to develop slowly and you WILL see the benefts.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> sorry, but IMHO 4 miles is MUCH too much to suddenly start running. Running is pretty hard on your body and you must take time to toughen your muscle and soft tissue up before you go for it. Otherwise its a simple recipe for pain and injury that could set you back months and months...
> 
> Start sensibly. Run/walk about 1 mile several times a week for a few weeks and never increase your time/distance by more than 10% a WEEK eg total weekly volume/time/distance shouldnt be more than 10% more than the previous week.
> 
> ...


thanks for that bigpikle, i do admit it was a bit far but too late to do anythin about it, will reply back after a few trips out sometime soon


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i wet out running again today, walking 400metres (rough estimate) then run for 400, then walk again, but the top of my right leg was sore, at the front, where the leg would join the hip just above the top of yer c0ck, 
but after a while it dont hurt anymore, but it stopped me running the rest of my route


----------

